# Looks like I am losing my dear old cat



## horselib (20 September 2018)

Vladimir found me via my vet who  rang me to say the rspca were looking to find a home for a cat that he had neutered for them.A big black cat 5kilo untouchable.I had just lost my stable cat aged 20!  He was  around 3 or 4 could be 5 or 6.
You guessed I said yes.He quickly became a friendly happy cat splitting his time between yard and home.
Now 15 years later I have just got back from the vets he looks to have some organ failure his heart is  erratic and he is showing signs of kidney failure Sleeping more eating fairly well still clean using a litter box gone from 5 kilo last year to 4.2 today. He is spending time now in the bedroom sleeping and sometimes looking out of the window I have moved a covered  litter tray in there and he is clean.
Twice a day I go up and spend time with him on my lap which he l oves and purrs loudly.
He seems to have gone down quickly over a couple of weeks the vet says she is worried about his heart and is very carefully medicating him because of this.
Just feels sad as I know I am losing him
Lost 2 old horses one in May aged 30 and one in June 26 (cushings)
Still got other horses cat and dogs but feeling really down all my oldies going at once.


----------



## meleeka (20 September 2018)

Thinking of you. Its horrible when they get old  I had a similar time a few years ago when they all got old together and I lost two ponies and two dogs in pretty quick succession. You wont be able to put off the inevitable though so the best you can hope for is that he goes with the dignity he deserves when the time comes x


----------



## horselib (20 September 2018)

I won't let him suffer just monitor him day to day as long as eats and purrs he is ok  .He will go in my arms loved to the very end.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 September 2018)

really feel for you, i lost my horse and then my dog two weeks later....its awful when you lose them....he sounds like a great cat....


----------



## WandaMare (20 September 2018)

Ssorry to hear this, its so sad when you know you are going to lose them. It sounds as though you are making him very comfortable and happy, so you can't do more than that for the oldies. Sending you and Vladimir a hug x


----------



## BeckyFlowers (20 September 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear about Vladimir (amazing cat name by the way).  It's the worst thing in the world when one of your pets are fading before your eyes.  

Our family cat Amber went this way last December and it was so sad.  Mum said the same as you, if she's eating and purring then she's happy.  One evening she lost control of her back legs and couldn't make it to the litter tray, and mum said it's her time to go now.  She had stopped purring.  We took her to the vets the next day.

Keep loving him until the end, you will know when it's the right time to say goodbye.  It will be awful but you will be able to look back and know you did everything right.  Sending many many hugs to you and Vladimir xxx


----------



## horselib (21 September 2018)

Yes Vlad really suits him All my cats have Russian names my other cat who lives at the stables is Igor he is only 6years and he is full of life.I have had Tatiana Boris Dmitry next one will be Sergey.Well good days and bad days for Vlad Today he followed me down to the barn had an outdoor pee and stole some of Igors food! He did ask to be carried back .Now asleep in the sun in his bedroom after a fresh fish snack. Life is still good I think.


----------



## horselib (29 September 2018)

Here is s photo of the old boy taken a month or so ago .Having good days at thr moment the drugs have really picked him up.Still pottering about managed to jump up on our bed last night slept there until morning.Using his litter box and pottering out for an outdoor pee .Have to watch him when he goes out as he tends to get s bit lost.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 September 2018)

What a beautiful cat. I'm so glad that you have found the right medication for him.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 September 2018)

Gorgeous pussy cat


----------



## HashRouge (30 September 2018)

He's gorgeous, and I'm so sorry to hear that he is going downhill. We lost our darling old girl Pepper last year and it really is heart breaking xx


----------



## JoannaC (30 September 2018)

Aww he's gorgeous, sounds like he has had a lovely life with you x


----------



## ozpoz (30 September 2018)

Lovely old cat! It sounds as if he is having very gentle and comfortable autumn days. x


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 September 2018)

He's such a handsome boy


----------



## Sussexbythesea (30 September 2018)

Bless his heart, he sounds and looks like a real character ðŸ˜»


----------



## claret09 (30 September 2018)

so cute. our cats are so special aren't they. I am sitting here typing with one of mine sitting on my lap. love them to bit


----------



## Shady (1 October 2018)

He's a gorgeous old boy isn't he and it is possible that the meds will help his heart a lot and if they do he may potter along for ages depending on the kidney function . It sounds as if he's had a lovely life with you and hopefully will have a bit more time lying in the sun . xxx


----------



## horselib (2 October 2018)

Unfortunately the vet can feel something in his bladder probably a tumour not large but not crystals.He has lost a kilo this year .Will probably get a scan done depending on how he is but vets are worried about his heart so won't sedate unless absolutely necessary. He is brighter at the moment so not intervening too much at present.Taking him up for a check on Friday as his jabs are due they are not sure if they will do them given his health.
Life is still good for him at present


----------



## Rowreach (2 October 2018)

horselib said:



			Unfortunately the vet can feel something in his bladder probably a tumour not large but not crystals.He has lost a kilo this year .Will probably get a scan done depending on how he is but vets are worried about his heart so won't sedate unless absolutely necessary. He is brighter at the moment so not intervening too much at present.Taking him up for a check on Friday as his jabs are due they are not sure if they will do them given his health.
Life is still good for him at present
		
Click to expand...

I thought I'd replied to your thread when you first posted but I must have imagined it.  I lost my old cat a couple of years ago and my vet was absolutely fantastic with her advice to let him go without intervention if at all possible.  He was 18 and everything was packing in.  He was still eating and fairly bright, but lost a huge amount of weight very quickly.  One evening he was purring a lot, then curled himself up in a ball, and never woke up.

It is very sad when they go, but when it is old age and it is their time, it is good if they can go peacefully at home with you.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (2 October 2018)

What a beautiful cat he is. It is heartbreaking for us to know that they probably don't have that much time left, but as long as they're happy and enjoying themselves, then that is what matters.


----------



## horselib (2 October 2018)

It is a comfort for us that they don't know they are on limited time.The vet thinks his heart may give out before anything else so hopefully one morning he will have passed while asleep on the end of our bed.He seems content at the moment some days potttering about outside and always enjoying his food and sleeping in the sunshine.I can hear him purring on the end of our bed when we go up to bed each night he loves to settle on you feet.Beautiful soul had a great life after he came to us Bless you Vladmir you have always been larger than life.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (2 October 2018)

horselib said:



			Here is s photo of the old boy taken a month or so ago .Having good days at thr moment the drugs have really picked him up.Still pottering about managed to jump up on our bed last night slept there until morning.Using his litter box and pottering out for an outdoor pee .Have to watch him when he goes out as he tends to get s bit lost.
	View attachment 25889

Click to expand...

What a lovely photo of him.  He is a gorgeous cat - so sorry to hear his health problems and I wish him as long as he can on this world.    It is all heart breaking when they leave us as they leave such a voice.


----------

